# More bored tinkering



## SquarePeg (Apr 14, 2020)

This is a faked reflection with some fancy night sky waves. 




celestial waves by SharonCat..., on Flickr

This one is some fancy star trails




245AFDBB-9DE9-4482-B7A8-03201CC590F4 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 14, 2020)

Great image.

It looks a lot like a Tim Burton inspired sky to me.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 14, 2020)

Love the second image!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 14, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Great image.
> 
> It looks a lot like a Tim Burton inspired sky to me.



Thanks!  Not sure about the Tim Burton influence - I don’t really care much either way for his style. I was more thinking of Starry Night due to the swirly starry sky.  I do have a thing for van Gogh...


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 14, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Love the second image!



Thanks Jeff.  I kind if prefer the 1st one but it’s close.  I have one other photo of mine that I’m going to try this with that’s a bit of a combination of the two...


----------



## otherprof (Apr 14, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> This is a faked reflection with some fancy night sky waves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the second image. You Van Gogh girl!


----------



## CherylL (Apr 14, 2020)

Very Van Gogh!  Cool image


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice set, the boredom is getting to me too........


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 14, 2020)

Re post 4
I thought the same, v much like the Dr who episode where the Doctor is with Van Gogh and the painting


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 14, 2020)

Last one for this theme.  The struggle beneath the calm.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 14, 2020)

otherprof said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > This is a faked reflection with some fancy night sky waves.
> ...



Love it that’s my new slogan!


CherylL said:


> Very Van Gogh!  Cool image


thanks Cheryl!



Jeff15 said:


> Nice set, the boredom is getting to me too........



Yup.  Haven’t been out to shoot in a while.  I had a lot of photo plans for this spring.   Sigh.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 14, 2020)

I like it, BUT... I think it might worth trying a much more subtle version of the waves as well.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 14, 2020)

tirediron said:


> I like it, BUT... I think it might worth trying a much more subtle version of the waves as well.



Thanks for the input, maybe I’ll try that next.  Was definitely not going for subtlety!


----------



## CherylL (Apr 14, 2020)

These are perfect for our upside down current world. Keep experimenting!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 14, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I like it, BUT... I think it might worth trying a much more subtle version of the waves as well.
> ...


Apologies Sharon - I completely missed the fact that this was in 'Just for fun'.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 14, 2020)

tirediron said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



That’s ok, I still appreciate all feedback and suggestions.   As long as it’s not a stinging critique lol!

I posted in JFF because it didn’t really fit any other category.


----------



## PJM (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice images.  Wouldn't it be fun if the sky really looked like that.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 15, 2020)

PJM said:


> Nice images.  Wouldn't it be fun if the sky really looked like that.



If we could see the wind.


----------

